# FS Savage Mod 12 .223 Barrel



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

FS Savage Mod. 12 take off barrel in .223. It is brand new, never fired a round down the barrel. Bought the rifle and immediately took the barrel off. It is the dull finish like a cerakote. Comes with the lug and nut. $125.00 or best offer. PM me if interested. I can ship if you pay for shipping. Thanks for looking. Why the pics went upside down I have no idea. Tried to fix and couldn't. This is a Mod. FV Small Shank Barrel.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Barrel is Sold Pending Funds.


----------

